# Cherry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 cups sifted flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp of salt
1/2 cup of sugar
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup of milk
1 egg beaten
2 cups sweetened cherries (any fruit will do)
1 tablespoon quick cooing tapioca

Mix and sift flour, baking powder, salt and sugar. Cut in butter. Combine milk and egg and add to dry ingredients stirring just until flour is dampened. Pour cherries into baking dish and sprinkle with tapioca. Drop batter over cherries. Bake at 450 degs for 15 mins and then reduce heat to medium and bake for 30 mins longer. Serve with vanilla ice cream.


----------

